# Smaller Drain Machine



## 1929chrysler (Jul 10, 2012)

I have an ancient small drain machine that I've had for many years. I don't even know the make. Everything is worn off. It is very similar to the Ridgid k-3800. It has interchangeable drums where I can go from 1/4" to 3/8" to 1/2". Well, it finally took a dump today. The brushes in the motor are completely gone!

I'm hoping to get the motor repaired but in case I can't, what small drain machine do you recommend? By small drain I mean lav lines, kitchen lines and floor drains.

The ONLY thing I don't like about this drum machine is when the cables get older and limp, they tend to flip over in the basket when you hit a tough blockage or tight turn. Any style machines out there that will avoid this problem?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Is it a roto rooter machine? Is it the exact match to the k3800?


----------



## 1929chrysler (Jul 10, 2012)

I don't think so. It has really old type on it that is worn. Looks like Triple Clean???


----------



## 1929chrysler (Jul 10, 2012)

So nobody has a recommendation for what they prefer to use for small drain equipment?


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

I used a Rigid K-39 for smaller drain lines..

It's a drill auger, had good success with it.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

You can take a look at Mytana, they have a machine like that.

http://www.mytana.com/catalog/?m=product_detail&pc=3&c=3&p=8&tmp=/products/cart.php

Also Spartan

http://www.spartantool.com/drain-cable-model-100-with-5-16--drum-products-614.php?page_id=675

and TROJAN!

http://www.trojanworldwide.com/colt.html


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Electric Eel Model N is a good smaller machine. Like it over the 100/Colt. I've heard the K-3800 is a solid machine, but I got no experience with it. GO-50 a solid machine, but I don't like sled machines for smaller stuff.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

I like Mytana

I just picked up 2 General mini-rooter pro and I really like them.


----------



## O.C. plumberman (Nov 21, 2008)

I use a Rigid K-380 on the job, I also own one and recommend it,







Also I use a General super vee on the job, I don't own one but recommend it as well for tubs, and upstairs secondary lines that have a stoppage within 10-15'


----------



## NORTHSTAR (Sep 16, 2010)

ridgid k50 can handle most blockages. i can get the 5/8" sectional cable to clear a tub p-trap. i ve even cleared 4" drains. no roots though.. its a great all around machine.


----------

